
Arrgh Me Hearties: 1980s Pirates’ Letters of Marque - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2018/10/31/arrgh-me-hearties-1980s-pirates-letters-of-marque/
======
yummypaint
I think the idea of piracy as civil disobedience is a new dimension that has
emerged recently. Reading these clippings i get the impression that software
was much more compartmentalized from the rest of life.

